# Pitman Arm



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

01 chevy 6.0 4x4 2500 HD Well the time has come to replace the pitman arm ... I know pretty much what needs to be done ... I just thought I would ask if there are any short cuts(or ideas) I can take to make it easier and quicker to do ????
I do have a plow frame to work around.. (Hiniker)...
(does the steering box need to be unbolted to replace) ???)
Thanks !!!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

it depends on how tight that bolt is on. The manual says you have to remove the entire box but you may be able to do it with the box still in place


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Make sure you use a puller, don't try and use prybars.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I do have the puller ....
How can I do it with out moving the box ???? It looks tight.. For getting the puller in ...

Just trying to find short cuts that they never tell you about...
Thanks !!!


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

You don't have to remove the steering box or disconnect the lines. You do need to remove the bolts that hold the box on to the frame so it can be moved out of the way.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I alway remove 2 bolts and loosen one so that the box will rotate a little.
That will give you just enough room to sneak a puller in and not have to 
fumble with the box.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

which 2 need to be removed


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't forget I have a plow frame that is some what in the way ...(remember some what)...
So just loosen or remove them enough to get the puller in ??? 
I have three...I'm guessing remove the bottom two and loosen up the top one......

THANKS !!!!!


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes,that is all i do.Just enough to pivot the box to get the puller in.
I have a small puller for doing these trucks.
If your plow frame is still in the way,just pull the third bolt out of the box so
you can swing the box back a bilt more.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I always pull all 3 bolts and swing the box away from the sway bar. Whole process takes maybe 30 mins start to finish.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What joint is best to do first drag link or steering box.?????
Or does it not matter...
I was thinking the drag link first to give more room accessibility to work on the steering box...
Thanks !!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's all done it was a PITA ....It must of been the original it took a lot to break it loose (a lot)...
Thanks for all the help .....


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry I should have noted to use heat on the old arm before removing. Good to hear its done though.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The flame wrench works for both Metric and SAE


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The factory thread lock really did it's job ...When it finally broke loose I thought I broke some thing...
I know heat probably would of worked but it was a tight area to use and not burn any thing else.(seals&hoses)...


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Rich,
what led you to discover the pitman arm needed replacing ?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

BigLou 80;899329 said:


> Rich,
> what led you to discover the pitman arm needed replacing ?


 I bought new tires .. I asked them to check front end because I wanted to get an alignment ( right front on old tire was showing wear.).
They say inner tie rod(right side) was bad which I knew..They also said pitman & idler arm were in need of replacing ...Idler when I checked was Ify ..Pitman was probably due..I question his observations and he recanted and said idler was probably ok but pitman was getting there.. ( I noticed some play developing )..
So I decided to replace it my self instead of the $150 in labor plus parts cost..
Hope that helps ....

If you need any other Info just ask ....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Once you got the bolt out, did the arm come right off the steering box shaft? I have heard some use a cutting wheel to split the arm.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

No it did not it took a lot of grunting..... With the puller and breaker bar...

Also you could see the joint move up&down which lead me to knowing it was time to replace..


----------

